# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  За неделю объем спама упал на 15%

## SDA

Совсем недавно Федеральная торговая комиссия остановила деятельность провайдера, поддерживающего спамеров. Результаты заметны уже сейчас: всего за неделю количество почтового мусора сократилось на 15%.
Согласно отчетам компании Marshal8e6, занимающейся вопросами сетевой безопасности, за эту неделю общее число спама в сети уменьшилось на 15%. «Мы заметили значительный спад активности спамеров, — заявил Фил Хэй (Phil Hay), аналитик из Marshal8e6. — По сравнению с тем, что мы наблюдали ранее, в сети стало гораздо спокойнее».

Такое изменение статистики эксперты связывают с закрытием провайдера Pricewert, который активно поддерживал многих спамеров. Также действующий под названиями 3FN и APS Telecom, он предоставлял киберпреступникам хостинг для самых разных целей, включая хранение и распространение вредоносного ПО и даже детской порнографии.

Однако несколько дней назад деятельность злоумышленников была прекращена Федеральной торговой комиссией (Federal Trade Commission, FTC), которая уже давно обвиняла Pricewert в «активном пособничестве киберпреступникам, их укрытии, а также полном игнорировании требований со стороны сообществ по онлайн-безопасности». Хотя представители интернет-провайдера в свое оправдание утверждали, что всему виной является деятельность ее клиентов, FTC все-таки удалось добиться своего и закрыть виртуальное прибежище спамеров.

Похожая ситуация уже имела место в ноябре 2008 года, когда была приостановлена деятельность пользующегося дурной славой интернет-провайдера McColo. Тогда уровень спама упал на 50%.

По словам экспертов по сетевой безопасности, после случаев с McColo и Pricewert многие киберпреступники наверняка озаботятся получением более надежных серверов для хранения своих файлов и для контроля ботнетами.

«Очевидно, для спамеров факт отключения хостинга не стал сюрпризом. Они были готовы к этому, — комментирует ситуацию Ричард Кокс (Richard Cox) из Spamhaus. — Более того, мы сами замечали, что многие из них пытались спасти свой контент — правда, по мере возможности, мы пресекали их попытки».

http://www.infox.ru/hi-tech/internet...ricewert.phtml

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

И здесь тоже кризис  :Wink:

----------


## Kuzz

> И здесь тоже кризис


Не-е))

там это:
[QUOTE=SDA;414098]
Однако несколько дней назад деятельность злоумышленников была прекращена Федеральной торговой комиссией (Federal Trade Commission, FTC), которая уже давно обвиняла Pricewert в «активном пособничестве киберпреступникам, их укрытии, а также полном игнорировании требований со стороны сообществ по онлайн-безопасности»./QUOTE]

----------

